# Rocker Switch Labels



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

The labels (writing) on my rocker panel switches has faded, some beyond the ability to be read. The switches are white in color with black writing on them.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to replace the labels so I know what function each switch provides? I have my original owners manual so I can look into that and see exactly which label should go onto each switch. 


Appreciate any and all help with this.

Thx and regards.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

They sell lable makers at office supply stores. you can but whatever color tapes (white or clear)you need. If you ask around, one of your friends may have one you can borrow. Should work


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Mac1109 said:


> They sell lable makers at office supply stores. you can but whatever color tapes (white or clear)you need. If you ask around, one of your friends may have one you can borrow. Should work


 
I have a label maker and also a printer for my pc. I wonder if there is a way to "heat shrink" the labels to the top of the switches? Wonder if I could get a transparent sheet and print the lettering and heat shrink to switch?

Just thinking out loud here.

Thanks for the feed back


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I wonder if there is a way to "heat shrink" the labels to the top of the switches?


Not really. If you cut heat shrink and heat it....It will just curl up.
The Rockers on the switches can be changed.


http://www.carlingtech.com/rocker-switches-sealed


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Also www.pacergroup.net is where you can buy the actuators. They are also on eBay.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Try these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/123pc-Water..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item2561dc1ed7&vxp=mtr


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you want the stick on labels shown in the above post I have some I can give to you. I would not recommend them...


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> If you want the stick on labels shown in the above post I have some I can give to you. I would not recommend them...


I appreciate the offer, it appears those labels are for wire identification. 

However, the site you referred me to, pacer group, appears to have exactly what I am looking for (screened actuators). 

Thanks for both the help and the offer. :thumbsup:

Regards


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Is PacerGroup a good source for wire, terminals, battery cables, etc? Spent an hour looking over that site. Wondering if there is a cheape...... um less expensive source?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can compare prices at Pacergroup and Genuinedeals.com


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Ocean Master. :thumbup: ..


----------

